# show bite



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

As far as I know, there is not way to predict how a pup's bite is going to turn out. My mini Trev started out with a good bite, developed an underbite, then returned to a normal scissors. You just never know!


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

Bite records are a good way to start, just take a simple notation in records to keep track of (SB,RSB,US,OS,LB etc) lots of Lhasa Breeders do it and its something I would make note of.Also if they keep a record of developing bites so they can watch that in offspring to see what develops. Its amazing how much useful info can be kept.


----------

